# :)



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi  
I'm new here. About me, I will turn soon 23, I'm studying it, but I like cats very much  That's why I'm here  Often I'm looking for informations about them in English, mostly I understand everything, but don't speak and write very very good in it so forgive me my mistakes (I will be grateful for corrections). I hope to improve  

I have two cats, I will introduce them in other thread. 
Hope to spend good time here  

One question - what is the biggest image size in posts? Is the 740x555 too much? I used to resize to this on my webpage. I hope in signature is not to heavy one


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Dominik!

I look forward to seeing pictures of your cats! :2kitties


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Dominik! I'm sorry, but I can't see the image in your signature. I see the red x. I'm happy you have joined us, though! You are doing well writing in English. 

The cat in your avatar is very pretty!  

There is an image size for signatures, and although we always appreciate it when we don't have to scroll sideways, there is no rule on image size in posts.

Here is the rule about signatures:

2. Signatures 

a. Signatures may contain up to five lines (one line being that displayed on a browser opened to 800px width) of text (of small or normal size) 
and/or one image, valid combinations include; a single image of no more 
than 120px high, 500px wide and 100KB in size. Signatures 
containing an image this large may also include one line of small size text. 
Signatures containing an image of 30px high may include up to three lines of small size text or two lines of normal size text. Images of 15px height or less may allow up to three lines of normal size text or four lines of small size text. 


The rules can be found here:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=508


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Welcome, Dominik!
> 
> I look forward to seeing pictures of your cats! :2kitties


Please be patient  They will be very soon in "meet my kitty" forum  I just have to choose best to show. Just give me five minutes and You will have newest one to see  

I forgot to write that I'm from Poland, now living in Cracov, which is very beautiful city. On my webpages there are many photos of me and my cats  So You can see them even without other threads. I will be also very glad to see entries in my guest book if You want to leave some trace


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> Hi, Dominik! I'm sorry, but I can't see the image in your signature. I see the red x. I'm happy you have joined us, though! You are doing well writing in English.


Thank You, I'm doing my best, but still learning, so there could be really silly mistakes sometimes  Just don't laugh very loud 
Can You try again to see my image in signature? Maybe refreshing page will help? It's coming from good server from here, usually nobody have problem with it. I hope in future you will not have this problem  



Jeanie said:


> The cat in your avatar is very pretty!


It's Ami  You will have larger photo in few minutes  
Thank You for help with rules.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

No, I'm sorry, but I can't see your signature.


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> No, I'm sorry, but I can't see your signature.


Take a look here - can You see any of the images there? 
I'm sure that paths are ok, there are some connection problems maybe. Do You have any proxy server configured? If not try to turn it on or off. This might help You. 

You can also try to access my webpages - addresses are in my signature, same server, if You still have problems we can try to find some solution. It's very far away from here, so they could be hard to have access sometimes. 

I hope that others don't have problems! I doubt that it's my isp fault, they are very good, it's something "on the way" :/ Proxy server should help.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I had not problem seeing your other pictures, Dominik, only your signature. I doubt if anyone else can see it if I can't.  

Your cats are beautiful. I'm so sorry they have been through so much, but happy they have a good home with you! Thank you for rescuing them!


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> I had no problem seeing your other pictures, Dominik, only your signature. I doubt if anyone else can see it if I can't.


I bet You are using internet explorer to see websites?  Forgive me but it's worst than it could be  I don't know why it didn't accepted this kind of images if they were them. In short I changed information about image to something that should be something else, now it's wrong but IE can handle with this. I hope opera also. Firefox/Netscape/Mozilla/Seamonkey/Flock etc. should handle this with no problem. Forgive me that tests here, but I want to have this as it should be  



> Your cats are beautiful. I'm so sorry they have been through so much, but happy they have a good home with you! Thank you for rescuing them!


Thank You for those words


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Dominik. I can see your signature now and you have such beautiful cats :wink:


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

kitkat said:


> Welcome Dominik. I can see your signature now and you have such beautiful cats :wink:


Thank You  

..and believe in strange thing - this signature is PNG image and I have to send is as JPG image to have it displayed in IE, weird isn't it?  

(it's also works when I will rename file to i.e. TXT, all but not PNG  

You should see two signatures, when I will have some spare time I will add more of them


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , you have lovely cats :wink: . Can you try uploading the signature to the cat forum? :? I can't see it either  .


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Welcome Dominik!


----------

